# Bromeliads



## busypotter (Jun 1, 2013)

I also grow bromeliads. Started off growing all sizes but then they got too big, too heavy, too pokey. So, I've started collecting the mini bros and they seem to be working out just great. I can handle and enjoy.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice! Any pics?


----------

